# no sound from my sound card [SOLVED]

## bumpert

Hi i follow the step in this page: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml with succes, but when i try to play a mp3 file with mplayer, seems to play but no sound

my speaker works well and my sound card too, cause i had all working in windows

don't know what to do, thxLast edited by bumpert on Sat Jun 26, 2004 1:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vanquirius

Did you unmute the sound channels (Item 3.6)?

----------

## bumpert

i did this 4 command:

amixer set Master 100 unmute

amixer set PCM 100 unmute

amixer set Center 100 unmute

amixer set Surround 100 unmute

but i always had an error  (amixer: Unknown playback setup 'unmute'..), so i found somewhere on this forum that i could do the same command withtout the unmute

thx for help

----------

## John5788

try manually unmuting it from alsamixer

----------

## bumpert

 *John5788 wrote:*   

> try manually unmuting it from alsamixer

 

sorry for the late answer, thx

i'm not able, when i type alsamixer i saw the mixer but i'm not able to change it

thx

----------

## Duck-Billed Platypus

What does lsmod say? What kind of soundcard?

----------

## bumpert

ismod? sorry i'm newbie

audigy2, and i used emu10k1

----------

## Duck-Billed Platypus

Open up a terminal, and type lsmod. It shows any modules that you currently have loaded, and some info about them.

EDIT: Audigy2 looks like a new card... It might not be supported yet (though I doubt it..)

Maybe post your /etc/modules.d/alsa file?

----------

## bumpert

 *Duck-Billed Platypus wrote:*   

> Open up a terminal, and type lsmod. It shows any modules that you currently have loaded, and some info about them.
> 
> EDIT: Audigy2 looks like a new card... It might not be supported yet (though I doubt it..)
> 
> Maybe post your /etc/modules.d/alsa file?

 

here's my Ismod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

vfat                    9644   1 (autoclean)

fat                    32152   0 (autoclean) [vfat]

sr_mod                 14616   0 (autoclean) (unused)

usb-storage           107632   0 (unused)

scsi_mod               88064   2 [sr_mod usb-storage]

printer                 7584   0 (unused)

mousedev                4052   1

hid                    20004   0 (unused)

usbmouse                2008   0 (unused)

input                   3264   0 [mousedev hid usbmouse]

uhci                   25244   0 (unused)

i810_rng                2432   0 (unused)

i810-tco                3156   0 (unused)

i810_audio             23804   0

ac97_codec             11668   0 [i810_audio]

usb-ohci               18600   0 (unused)

ehci-hcd               17932   0 (unused)

emu10k1-gp              1320   0 (unused)

gameport                1388   0 [emu10k1-gp]

ohci1394               28720   0 (unused)

ieee1394              181284   0 [ohci1394]

eepro100               18900   1

mii                     2240   0 [eepro100]

snd-seq-midi            3488   0 (unused)

snd-emu10k1-synth       3964   0 (unused)

snd-emux-synth         27132   0 [snd-emu10k1-synth]

snd-seq-midi-emul       4528   0 [snd-emux-synth]

snd-seq-virmidi         2888   0 [snd-emux-synth]

snd-emu10k1            64324   0 [snd-emu10k1-synth]

snd-hwdep               4644   0 [snd-emux-synth snd-emu10k1]

snd-util-mem            1168   0 [snd-emux-synth snd-emu10k1]

snd-ac97-codec         42972   0 [snd-emu10k1]

snd-rawmidi            13216   0 [snd-seq-midi snd-seq-virmidi snd-emu10k1]

snd-pcm-oss            36676   0

snd-pcm                56264   0 [snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm-oss]

snd-page-alloc          5876   0 [snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm]

snd-mixer-oss          12056   0 [snd-pcm-oss]

snd-seq-oss            25408   0 (unused)

snd-seq-midi-event      3456   0 [snd-seq-midi snd-seq-virmidi snd-seq-oss]

snd-seq                34640   2 [snd-seq-midi snd-emux-synth snd-seq-midi-emul snd-seq-virmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event]

snd-timer              14340   0 [snd-pcm snd-seq]

snd-seq-device          3728   0 [snd-seq-midi snd-emu10k1-synth snd-emux-synth snd-emu10k1 snd-rawmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq]

snd                    30756   0 [snd-seq-midi snd-emux-synth snd-seq-virmidi sn d-emu10k1 snd-hwdep snd-util-mem snd-ac97-codec snd-rawmidi snd-pcm-oss snd-pcm snd-mixer-oss snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device]

soundcore               3588  12 [i810_audio snd]

usbcore                58156   1 [usb-storage printer hid usbmouse uhci usb-ohci  ehci-hcd]

for Audigy2 he have something about this on the alsa drivers, but someone already said to me that it was better to use default emuk10k1

and the card isnt so new i bought it like 1 years ago

thx for help

----------

## Duck-Billed Platypus

It seems that /etc/modules.d/alsa should be fine, but post it anyway..

Also, what does amixer say?

----------

## bumpert

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.co$                                                                                

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-1 snd-emu10k1

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

###  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

maybe he have a problem, cause i have a on board card, but didn't want to use it, but im sure i install the good one

thx

----------

## bumpert

thx a lot, i emerge the alsamixer for gnome and be able to unmute all things and now it works

I put this thread as solved and leave it.

thx

----------

